

Ask HN: Continue or Cut My Losses - will_brown

I have been developing ommageo.com for a little over a year, with little to no traction.  The beta is live at (ommageo.com) and with the help of a handful of HN posts&#x2F;users and feedback from a few beta testers I have redesigned the web version here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;solitaireinfosys.com&#x2F;demo&#x2F;will_brown_new&#x2F;index.php<p>Now I am at the verge of creating a mobile version based on the redesigned web version, but I found myself asking should I just stop now?  Not that I am quitting or giving up, but facing the reality that  I may be building something people do not want: a location based video sharing app.
======
strwbrry
Hi, well done for starting something.

Your biggest challenges without knowing you or your business idea as well as
you do are:

………Who are my customers? ………What problem am I solving for them? ………What is the
solution? ………Will they pay me for the solution?

So what you should be doing is resolving those challenges.

I would go lean and do the following

Come up with a startup idea - you have done this Document your major
assumptions/risks - I have done this above but you could tailor it a bit more
for your idea Develop an interview script to test the assumption Find
customers to interview Interview the customers Interpret your results, and Go
back to Step 1

------
ramenable
Clickable [http://www.ommageo.com/](http://www.ommageo.com/)
[http://solitaireinfosys.com/demo/will_brown_new/index.php](http://solitaireinfosys.com/demo/will_brown_new/index.php)

